# Brown: May's too out of shape to play



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

> Lacking depth in the frontcourt, the Charlotte Bobcats were depending on Sean May's healthy return from knee surgery to fill the gaping hole at power forward.
> 
> After watching an unfit May lumber through eight exhibition games collecting more fouls (22) than rebounds (21), coach Larry Brown believes they have a problem.
> 
> ...


LINK

Now they realize it? Pretty much any body could have told Brown 4 months ago that May wasn't going to be ready and we have a HUGE hole at PF. Now we have a week til the season and were without a decent one.


----------



## BlakeJesus (Feb 1, 2006)

I always really hated Sean May, he's been out of shape his entire life. Guy just strikes me as a pile.


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

so what`s wrong with starting nazr mohammed? mohammed's always played pretty well when he started.


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

That's probbly what is going to happen but he's not getting any younger and we don't have ay deph at all. I don't want to see Nazr and Okafor play 35 mpg every night.

Okafor is better at center too and with Nazr in he's forced to play PF


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

May has always had trouble with his fitness and his weight.When he's got those things taken care of he's been an excellent roleplayer and we need that desperately.Honestly I was happy when I saw that it wasn't worse.If we're lucky he'll be able to play himself into shape and return to what he used to be at some point.It's a shame that they didn't go ahead with the microfracture surgery when they first knew that it might be necessary.I understand the logic of the decision,but it's usually about 18 months before someone truly recovers from MFS and that's about where we'd be if they'd done it in the 2006 offseason


In the meantime this really screws the bobcats for this season.A healthy and productive May would be vital to what little hope we have this season.Without that it's hard to envision this team having much hope this year.Not unless Larry Brown transform himself into Jesus Christ.More likely is that Brown becomes a whiny malcontent


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

nutmeged3 said:


> That's probbly what is going to happen but he's not getting any younger and we don't have ay deph at all. I don't want to see Nazr and Okafor play 35 mpg every night.
> 
> Okafor is better at center too and with Nazr in he's forced to play PF


that's what i keep hearing too that okafor does not enjoy playing pf. i don't see why okafor can't just keep doing whatever he's doing, and have nazr just do whatever may was supposed to be doing.. in any case, i don't see how nazr could take away okafor's game... okafor can be listed as the center if that'll give him any psychological edge.

depth is an issue, but you can't worry about depth when you don't even have a starting 4. just start your best players and hopefully they'll be able to pick up some wins from there.


----------



## nutmeged3 (Apr 11, 2005)

Brown alters his claim.

Brown changed his stance and now is saying he is planning on playing May for 5-6 minutes a half. It's not great but it's an improvement I guess. It's pathetic considering we used a first rounder on him, but it's better then what we got before.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

At that time I didn't think that Chris Paul was worth both our first round picks,but then I thought we could get two guys who would help us and we really needed that.RIght now CP is more valuable than all of the players we've drafted in the last three years combined.hindsight is a *****.

If May were in shape and able to play I might forget that I might have to reconsider my bitterness that we didn't take Danny Granger there,but only because we probably need a big now even worse than we needed a shooting guard at that point.


----------

